# Christmas ham on weber kettle 22.5" Q-View, Tips needed!



## savupoika (Dec 22, 2012)

This is what i am going to do on a day after christmas. I have a weber kettle 22.5" and i im going to cook my

christmas ham with briquettes and apple chips. Ham is only 11.3lbs so i think its not taking that long to cook or is it ?

Never cooked ham on a weber kettle and never used kettle on winter time, weather is going to be chilly around 14F.

Im using charbaskets for the first time, how many litten briquettes should i start with, should i use only one basket or both ?

This is nice organic ham and i dont want to spoil it, price for 11.3lbs ham was allmost 123$.

I will take fotos while cooking and post them here on 25 or 26 day.













Joulukinkku1.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 22, 2012


















Joulukinkku2.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 22, 2012


----------



## savupoika (Dec 23, 2012)

No tips at all ? This should not be a difficult task to a pro member of SMF...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Dec 23, 2012)

That seems like a lot to spend on a ham, even a good one. You paid around $10.88/lbs, that seems crazy to me but anyway.

I am not familiar with your weber, so all I can say is to use as much charcoal as you need to maintain temps around 240+/-10 or so. With it being colder you may need to use more than you think.

I just smoked a ham I cured myself, was about 20lbs. Paid 1.49/lbs for comparison. I let it sit in the cure for 30 days and then,  I smoked it using a combo of apple and hickory, at 245 for 11 hours or so. Howvet, I pulled it at 145it because I am going to finish it in the oven on Xmas day.

You will want to pull yours around 155-160it, that will probably take 6-8 hours(could take longer if you have temp issues in the cold so plan on 10hrs maybe just in case). Sorry I can't offer any more direct help with your weber.


----------



## jarhead (Dec 23, 2012)

I did one on a kettle over Thanksgiving.

Used a ham sack and a pan.

Started with a charcoal basket full of lump.

Dumped 8 lit briquettes in the middle.

Slowly bring up your temp to 250F













Ham07Small.jpg



__ jarhead
__ Dec 23, 2012


















Ham06Small.jpg



__ jarhead
__ Dec 23, 2012


















Ham12Small-1.jpg



__ jarhead
__ Dec 23, 2012






Used a Mandarin Orange and Brown Sugar Glaze.

Mandarin and brown sugar glazed ham

1 small can of Mandarin oranges, crushed, juice reserved
1 cup of brown sugar
1 teaspoon of ginger
1 tablespoon of honey
1 teaspoon of salt
2 teaspoon of black pepper
4-5 pounds of precooked ham

Combine all glaze ingredients in a medium size bowl and stir until well combined.
Cut ham in half, width wise, and place in a roasting pan.
Slowly pour over ham spreading evenly with gloves.
Sprinkle with salt and pepper.
Pour in reserved juice from oranges.

Baste the ham about every 15 minutes during the last hour.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot for both of you this really helps a lot! I am going to start on 9-10am so i have lots of time to play with it, im hoping it would be ready by 18:00pm, but well see

how it goes. I will use pineapple rings and cherrys on top of the ham, but what time would be right for adding ?


----------



## jarhead (Dec 23, 2012)

Savupoika said:


> I will use pineapple rings and cherrys on top of the ham, but what time would be right for adding ?


I would pin them on in the beginning, with toothpicks.

Are you going to skin the ham first? I've never done one like that.

Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 23, 2012)

PigglyWiggly said:


> That seems like a lot to spend on a ham, even a good one. You paid around $10.88/lbs, that seems crazy to me but anyway.


That is normal price for 100% organic non-frozen christmas ham here in Finland. I think meat is all the way more expensive here compared to U.S.


Jarhead said:


> I would pin them on in the beginning, with toothpicks.
> 
> Are you going to skin the ham first? I've never done one like that.
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas.


I am not shure, i made oven baked ham a while ago and the skin came out by itself after few hours. Maybe i should see how tight the skin is, maybe it needs to be cooked

while before it comes out easily ?


----------



## jarhead (Dec 23, 2012)

Picnic shoulders with skin on, I take the skin off and put my rub and seasoning on.

Then I pin the skin back on with toothpicks.

Some EVOO to crisp it up and some more rub.

Cook that bad boy and save the skin.

Render it or boil it down.

Scrape the fat and fry the rind at 375F. Sprinkle with you favorite rub. A HOT one is best.

Homemade Pork Rinds. It just don't get no better.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 24, 2012)

Should i take it easy with apple ? Never used it before.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Dec 24, 2012)

Apple is IMO a milder smoke and you can't really overpower something with it too easily. Just maintain a nice thin blue smoke and not the white billowing stuff and you'll be fine.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 24, 2012)

These apple chips are pretty small so is it better to foil them or just mix with the briquettes ?

I have 6kg of briguettes and 1kg of coals, hoping to last for 8-10h. I will try to get the temp around 250f.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 25, 2012)

Just started to smoke, i used about 12 lighten briquettes. Temp is around 250f, weather temp is -4f!

I think its going to take lots of time...


----------



## savupoika (Dec 25, 2012)

Temp rised to 350f, had to close the bottom valve for a while. I started on the basket allmost full and put 6 litten to each, running much hotter than i tought. I was afrait of to low temps...

Happy i left the skin on, later i will remove it when i got the temp under control.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 25, 2012)

Finally! It took 10 hours and didnt go as i planned, had to maintain and add briquettes several times. I was thinking that it would only take like 6 hours, but i was so wrong again...

I have to say that it was the best ham i ever tasted and im very satisfied for the final product. Didnt take many photos, but i will post them tomorrow c ya!


----------



## savupoika (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, here is some pictures of the ham & other stuff. I had big troubles getting the inner temperature from 125f to 160f,

it rised well to 125f and after that it was very slow. I would like to thank all of you who gave me good tips, this was my

first 10 hour run, but not last!

Some fuel, chips and starters.













joulu 2012 011.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Fired up!













joulu 2012 001.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Temp getting slowly to range.













joulu 2012 005.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Finally got some smoke.













joulu 2012 008.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






This was taken after about 2 hours. Temps were drifting little pit for the few hours.













joulu 2012 009.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Most of the time temp was around 250-280f, but dropped even under 200f few times.













joulu 2012 012.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Around 5 hours gone and another one to go.













joulu 2012 015.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Took the skin of and added toppings, sorry no pictures taken without skin(greasy hands).













joulu 2012 020.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Pineapples, cherrys and some sugarglaze.













joulu 2012 021.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Final product after 10 hours, i take the toppings of becouse they were pretty charred and its easier to cut it this way.

I can see a little mild smokering atleast on the bottom...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















joulu 2012 053.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Took photo of the mother in laws house allso. It was totally dark, but 30s shuttertime helps.













joulu 2012 036.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012


----------



## jarhead (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks outstanding, great job.

You can still keep that white stuff, but I'll take a slice of ham.


----------



## roller (Dec 26, 2012)

Good looking Ham...


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks good from here!!


----------



## savupoika (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, it really was a struggle, but in the end there was a reward


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2012)

That looks really good! Nice Job!


----------



## savupoika (Dec 22, 2012)

This is what i am going to do on a day after christmas. I have a weber kettle 22.5" and i im going to cook my

christmas ham with briquettes and apple chips. Ham is only 11.3lbs so i think its not taking that long to cook or is it ?

Never cooked ham on a weber kettle and never used kettle on winter time, weather is going to be chilly around 14F.

Im using charbaskets for the first time, how many litten briquettes should i start with, should i use only one basket or both ?

This is nice organic ham and i dont want to spoil it, price for 11.3lbs ham was allmost 123$.

I will take fotos while cooking and post them here on 25 or 26 day.













Joulukinkku1.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 22, 2012


















Joulukinkku2.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 22, 2012


----------



## savupoika (Dec 23, 2012)

No tips at all ? This should not be a difficult task to a pro member of SMF...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Dec 23, 2012)

That seems like a lot to spend on a ham, even a good one. You paid around $10.88/lbs, that seems crazy to me but anyway.

I am not familiar with your weber, so all I can say is to use as much charcoal as you need to maintain temps around 240+/-10 or so. With it being colder you may need to use more than you think.

I just smoked a ham I cured myself, was about 20lbs. Paid 1.49/lbs for comparison. I let it sit in the cure for 30 days and then,  I smoked it using a combo of apple and hickory, at 245 for 11 hours or so. Howvet, I pulled it at 145it because I am going to finish it in the oven on Xmas day.

You will want to pull yours around 155-160it, that will probably take 6-8 hours(could take longer if you have temp issues in the cold so plan on 10hrs maybe just in case). Sorry I can't offer any more direct help with your weber.


----------



## jarhead (Dec 23, 2012)

I did one on a kettle over Thanksgiving.

Used a ham sack and a pan.

Started with a charcoal basket full of lump.

Dumped 8 lit briquettes in the middle.

Slowly bring up your temp to 250F













Ham07Small.jpg



__ jarhead
__ Dec 23, 2012


















Ham06Small.jpg



__ jarhead
__ Dec 23, 2012


















Ham12Small-1.jpg



__ jarhead
__ Dec 23, 2012






Used a Mandarin Orange and Brown Sugar Glaze.

Mandarin and brown sugar glazed ham

1 small can of Mandarin oranges, crushed, juice reserved
1 cup of brown sugar
1 teaspoon of ginger
1 tablespoon of honey
1 teaspoon of salt
2 teaspoon of black pepper
4-5 pounds of precooked ham

Combine all glaze ingredients in a medium size bowl and stir until well combined.
Cut ham in half, width wise, and place in a roasting pan.
Slowly pour over ham spreading evenly with gloves.
Sprinkle with salt and pepper.
Pour in reserved juice from oranges.

Baste the ham about every 15 minutes during the last hour.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot for both of you this really helps a lot! I am going to start on 9-10am so i have lots of time to play with it, im hoping it would be ready by 18:00pm, but well see

how it goes. I will use pineapple rings and cherrys on top of the ham, but what time would be right for adding ?


----------



## jarhead (Dec 23, 2012)

Savupoika said:


> I will use pineapple rings and cherrys on top of the ham, but what time would be right for adding ?


I would pin them on in the beginning, with toothpicks.

Are you going to skin the ham first? I've never done one like that.

Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 23, 2012)

PigglyWiggly said:


> That seems like a lot to spend on a ham, even a good one. You paid around $10.88/lbs, that seems crazy to me but anyway.


That is normal price for 100% organic non-frozen christmas ham here in Finland. I think meat is all the way more expensive here compared to U.S.


Jarhead said:


> I would pin them on in the beginning, with toothpicks.
> 
> Are you going to skin the ham first? I've never done one like that.
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas.


I am not shure, i made oven baked ham a while ago and the skin came out by itself after few hours. Maybe i should see how tight the skin is, maybe it needs to be cooked

while before it comes out easily ?


----------



## jarhead (Dec 23, 2012)

Picnic shoulders with skin on, I take the skin off and put my rub and seasoning on.

Then I pin the skin back on with toothpicks.

Some EVOO to crisp it up and some more rub.

Cook that bad boy and save the skin.

Render it or boil it down.

Scrape the fat and fry the rind at 375F. Sprinkle with you favorite rub. A HOT one is best.

Homemade Pork Rinds. It just don't get no better.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 24, 2012)

Should i take it easy with apple ? Never used it before.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Dec 24, 2012)

Apple is IMO a milder smoke and you can't really overpower something with it too easily. Just maintain a nice thin blue smoke and not the white billowing stuff and you'll be fine.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 24, 2012)

These apple chips are pretty small so is it better to foil them or just mix with the briquettes ?

I have 6kg of briguettes and 1kg of coals, hoping to last for 8-10h. I will try to get the temp around 250f.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 25, 2012)

Just started to smoke, i used about 12 lighten briquettes. Temp is around 250f, weather temp is -4f!

I think its going to take lots of time...


----------



## savupoika (Dec 25, 2012)

Temp rised to 350f, had to close the bottom valve for a while. I started on the basket allmost full and put 6 litten to each, running much hotter than i tought. I was afrait of to low temps...

Happy i left the skin on, later i will remove it when i got the temp under control.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 25, 2012)

Finally! It took 10 hours and didnt go as i planned, had to maintain and add briquettes several times. I was thinking that it would only take like 6 hours, but i was so wrong again...

I have to say that it was the best ham i ever tasted and im very satisfied for the final product. Didnt take many photos, but i will post them tomorrow c ya!


----------



## savupoika (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, here is some pictures of the ham & other stuff. I had big troubles getting the inner temperature from 125f to 160f,

it rised well to 125f and after that it was very slow. I would like to thank all of you who gave me good tips, this was my

first 10 hour run, but not last!

Some fuel, chips and starters.













joulu 2012 011.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Fired up!













joulu 2012 001.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Temp getting slowly to range.













joulu 2012 005.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Finally got some smoke.













joulu 2012 008.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






This was taken after about 2 hours. Temps were drifting little pit for the few hours.













joulu 2012 009.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Most of the time temp was around 250-280f, but dropped even under 200f few times.













joulu 2012 012.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Around 5 hours gone and another one to go.













joulu 2012 015.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Took the skin of and added toppings, sorry no pictures taken without skin(greasy hands).













joulu 2012 020.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Pineapples, cherrys and some sugarglaze.













joulu 2012 021.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Final product after 10 hours, i take the toppings of becouse they were pretty charred and its easier to cut it this way.

I can see a little mild smokering atleast on the bottom...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















joulu 2012 053.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012






Took photo of the mother in laws house allso. It was totally dark, but 30s shuttertime helps.













joulu 2012 036.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Dec 26, 2012


----------



## jarhead (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks outstanding, great job.

You can still keep that white stuff, but I'll take a slice of ham.


----------



## roller (Dec 26, 2012)

Good looking Ham...


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks good from here!!


----------



## savupoika (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, it really was a struggle, but in the end there was a reward


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2012)

That looks really good! Nice Job!


----------

